
Success and Motivation - Mark Cuban - jkush
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2004/04/23/success-and-motivation-part-1/
======
jkush
Here are the links to parts 2 and 3:

<http://www.blogmaverick.com/2004/04/25/success-and-motivation-part-2/>

<http://www.blogmaverick.com/2004/05/07/success-and-motivation-part-3/>

~~~
jaf656s
<http://www.blogmaverick.com/2004/05/25/success-and-motivation-p4/>

------
gyro_robo
What's the deal with his blog posts ending mid-sentence?

From part 3: "I remember going to every single" --?

From <http://www.blogmaverick.com/2004/06/08/rules-of-success-1-sweat-equity-
is-the-best-equity/>

"Could you imagine the" --?

Was he interrupted by the Dallas cheerleaders walking in his office en masse
so that he forgot all about even coming back to it?

